

Linux performance tuning tips for MySQL - tdieds
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2013/12/07/linux-performance-tuning-tips-mysql/

======
apapli
I'm sure those tips work, but it would be great if the author added some
explanation as to why they were included in his post and what they do at a
high level (eg filesystem and memory tweaks).

Yes I know I can Google an answer but as a newbie to mysql database tuning I
was hoping for a bit more detail when I clicked through.

